# Any Massachusetts Diser's ??



## Scrooge McDuck fan

Hello baystaters!!! where is your castle?


----------



## Scrooge McDuck fan

..sorry...Agawam (home of six flags n.e.)


----------



## GoldenAfternoon

I'm in Worcester (but dreaming of Florida!)


----------



## tigger813

Littleton here! Grew up in West Boylston, DH grew up in Saugus.


----------



## Lex33

Lexington, but I certainly don't reside in a castle!


----------



## Disneydonnam

We are in Norwood.


----------



## pinkerbell

Agawam


----------



## skatermom

Gloucester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elaine and the boys

Barnstable (Cape Cod)!  Mine is a sand castle!


----------



## princess&her4princes

Plymouth here!


----------



## DjdBrit

South Shore saying "hello"


----------



## dizfamily4

Swampscott anyone..?


----------



## Terk-1

*Hello from North Central Mass!!*


----------



## jmpurdy

Deerfield!


----------



## DMass

Hello from Taunton.


----------



## umasslabrat

New Bedford


----------



## pristock230

Framingham here!


----------



## wbn36

Disneydonnam said:


> We are in Norwood.




Walpole Here, Hey Neighbor!


----------



## scooterpej

Another Plymouth family here! Daughter and I going 8/18. Neighbor,( disney fanatic gone at least 80 times with her family), but she doesn't get chance to go on disboards.


----------



## tlcslp

Attleboro, orig. from New Beige (New Bedford)


----------



## bullet3600

We are in Rhode Island but work in Boston.


----------



## MMrules

Ashburnham...way to far from the real castle


----------



## K1226M

Woburn


----------



## Me!Thatswho

Sutton


----------



## pamcarey

Chelmsford


----------



## tankgirl427

Saugus


----------



## kamik86

I'm from North Adams (Berkshires for those of you from the Central and Eastern parts of the state, which besides the one from Deerfield seems to be all of you.)


----------



## pinkerbell

and the op and I are from AGAWAM!


----------



## alyssa810

Stoughton, by way of Worcester and Wareham!


----------



## ErinKate

Cumberland, RI - just over the border


----------



## sceavis

Pepperell here


----------



## mzozzietj

I just signed up on here today...

Middleboro here


----------



## s35keith

Southwick here!  and no, its not where the zoo is.


----------



## KelliLee702

Scrooge McDuck fan said:


> ..sorry...Agawam (home of six flags n.e.)



Sadly . . .  I moved from the Boston area to Las Vegas 15+ years ago.
YES it is closer to the Castle, but I really miss my family.
My Aunt lives in Agawam, too!


----------



## tigger813

s35keith said:


> Southwick here!  and no, its not where the zoo is.



I did my student teaching in Granville in 1992 so I know where that is!


----------



## disneyobessed

Webster!!
Home of Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg and YES I can say it!


----------



## tigger813

disneyobessed said:


> Webster!!
> Home of Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg and YES I can say it!



My 10 year old's favorite word since she learned about it in 4th grade this year! She keeps asking if we can go there!


----------



## kat3668

Hey all! Beverly here!!


----------



## tiggerplus5

MMrules said:


> Ashburnham...way to far from the real castle



So close...we live in Gardner.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Somerset-  As Jerry Remy would say "God's Country"


----------



## snooty3

Greetings from Belchertown, home of the Quabbin Reservoir east of UMass/Amherst.  There are others in the area.

Plymouth fans could you suggest some non-chain restaurants, things to do, shopping for rmy upcoming two night visit in your town.  Thanks.

Until our next Disney vacation fans, welcome home.


----------



## liriel

Currently Taunton. Have lived in Waltham, Natick, Brighton, and Lakeville. I grew up in Greenfield.


----------



## nan214

Pepperell is here!


----------



## scooterpej

snooty3 said:


> Greetings from Belchertown, home of the Quabbin Reservoir east of UMass/Amherst.  There are others in the area.
> 
> Plymouth fans could you suggest some non-chain restaurants, things to do, shopping for rmy upcoming two night visit in your town.  Thanks.
> 
> Until our next Disney vacation fans, welcome home.



-Definitely go down to waterfront near Plymouth Rock go to Cupcake Charlies, food is good at new restaurant The Waterfront, Ming Dynasty good chinese, Sam Diego's mexican We really like just walking and shopping around center/village landing. White Horse beach cleaner then main beach. Many good boat trips for Whale watches or just for night cruises.


----------



## Mommy Of 3

I grew up in Framingham, but now live in Bellingham


----------



## sceavis

nan214 said:


> Pepperell is here!



Hello fellow Pepperellite  how do you like the new bridge?


----------



## dopey30

Fall River here and we drive all 1300 miles!!!!


----------



## MikeinBoston

Framingham here


----------



## KC78

Marshfield here! Grew up in Boston though...I'm a city girl at heart!


----------



## garmich

Greetings from Chicopee!!!

We're getting ready to start our trip to WDW.  We're heading out around noon today, which is one day earlier than planned.  We'll be at Hollwood Studios early Saturday morning to ride TSM before it closes.


----------



## KelliLee702

snooty3 said:


> Greetings from Belchertown, home of the Quabbin Reservoir east of UMass/Amherst.  There are others in the area.
> 
> Plymouth fans could you suggest some non-chain restaurants, things to do, shopping for rmy upcoming two night visit in your town.  Thanks.
> 
> Until our next Disney vacation fans, welcome home.



*My Mom lives in Ludlow! She works in Northampton.  I soooo miss MASS!*


----------



## MMrules

tiggerplus5 said:


> So close...we live in Gardner.



Hi Neighbor ...needing some Disney magic here for sure


----------



## PrincessTaylorsMom

Hi from Northampton


----------



## WeRblam

tankgirl427 said:


> Saugus





kat3668 said:


> Hey all! Beverly here!!



Hi Neighbors!  Middleton here...


----------



## dustysky

I lived in Amesbury all my life till moving to Florida 12 years ago, can I still be a part of the thread because Amesbury is where my heart is


----------



## mzozzietj

snooty3 said:


> Greetings from Belchertown, home of the Quabbin Reservoir east of UMass/Amherst.  There are others in the area.
> 
> Plymouth fans could you suggest some non-chain restaurants, things to do, shopping for rmy upcoming two night visit in your town.  Thanks.
> 
> Until our next Disney vacation fans, welcome home.


One of our favorites is Sam Diego's in downtown Plymouth... they have the BEST fried Ice Cream!

Plymouth has a lot to do between beaches, history (plimoth plantation, the mayflower, the rock ;-).  They have a wax museum and even a trolley tour.


----------



## mzozzietj

dustysky said:


> I lived in Amesbury all my life till moving to Florida 12 years ago, can I still be a part of the thread because Amesbury is where my heart is



Absolutely but be careful... living in FL we all might want to be your best friend


----------



## mzozzietj

PrincessTaylorsMom said:


> Hi from Northampton



I loveeeeeeeeeeeee Taste of Northampton... even though it's a two hour drive, lol


----------



## tinka-belle

North Reading


----------



## KC78

mzozzietj said:


> One of our favorites is Sam Diego's in downtown Plymouth... they have the BEST fried Ice Cream!
> 
> Plymouth has a lot to do between beaches, history (plimoth plantation, the mayflower, the rock ;-).  They have a wax museum and even a trolley tour.



Unfortunately the wax museum is closed (unless they re-opened and I didn't hear about it). My ex was working there when they closed it down. 

I love walking the waterfront, shops at village landing and all the little stores downtown. Plymouth is my favorite town on the South Shore...lots to do!  

A more fine dining type of restaurant that my family raves about is the Cuisine of Mark Connolly...on the main road (3A) just past the center of town.


----------



## NewsiesGoil

West Springfield over here!


----------



## jmpellet

Somerset as well!  Been around DIS a long time though...


----------



## dustysky

mzozzietj said:


> Absolutely but be careful... living in FL we all might want to be your best friend





Friends always welcome 
Mi Casa Su Casa
We are just a short 2 hour drive to the mouse


----------



## flowerpower

HI!  from Attleboro...


----------



## MishaKL

Newbie to the site.  

I'm in Worcester County.


----------



## disneyobessed

tigger813 said:


> My 10 year old's favorite word since she learned about it in 4th grade this year! She keeps asking if we can go there!



Are you far from here? If so ...probablly not really worth the trip but if your are in the vicinity..its a nice lake for the day.


----------



## MHSweb79

My screen name stands for "Medfield High School" (hello Walpole & Norwood!) but I've also lived in Boston & Stoughton, before moving to R.I.


----------



## Imagineer5

Taunton here! Work in Newport RI though. DH grew up in Holliston, I grew up all around the USA (most recently, Seattle).


----------



## liriel

Imagineer5 said:


> Taunton here! Work in Newport RI though. DH grew up in Holliston, I grew up all around the USA (most recently, Seattle).



Hello Neighbor!


----------



## Jennifer48

Born & raised in Lowell and now living in Methuen!


----------



## BDL

Watertown, Mass here.  Home of 2 malls and...  Uhhhhh.....  Oh yeah.  Babe Ruth's first wife died here.  That's not that good.


----------



## southie_chick

disneyobessed said:


> Webster!!
> Home of Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg and YES I can say it!



My hubbys' fraterity "borrowed" that sign MANY years ago ...........


----------



## southie_chick

ddluvsdisney said:


> Somerset-  As Jerry Remy would say "God's Country"



THAT'S what they call my hometown - that & The Irish Riviera!


----------



## loganpaulsmom

Billerica here..


----------



## julluvsdisney

Abington here but grew up in weymouth among many other states (navy brat!) Dreaming of Orlando or Anahiem at all times though! 30 years from now I aspire to be the fairy god mother at either park hee hee!


----------



## southie_chick

........ via NH! Married a guy from NH so I had to move up north but work in downtown Boston so I'm "close to home" every day. Just came back from WDW a month ago & it was GREAT - about 80 degrees every day (feel bad for the people who are there now). In-laws are up from Florida now (they come up for Christmas & we go down for Thanksgiving) so they got to see the snowstorm ....... so they've had ENOUGH of winter already!


----------



## pinkerbell

wish my inlaws would move to Florida!!!  uh, I mean that in a nice way 
western ma


----------



## BDL

pinkerbell said:


> wish my inlaws would move to Florida!!!  uh, I mean that in a nice way
> western ma



I'm sure you only mean that in the way that you could get the FL Residency discount, right?


----------



## pinkerbell

BDL said:


> I'm sure you only mean that in the way that you could get the FL Residency discount, right?



and let's not foget a cheap place to stay  

you tag is the airport we fly out of BDL is Bradley International Airport - considered -> hartford, which is really in windsor locks   which we can get to in 12 minutes if we have to


----------



## ABORCUTT

Auburn


----------



## Lynn57

Grew up in Sudbury, but am now living in Framingham!


----------



## southie_chick

pinkerbell said:


> wish my inlaws would move to Florida!!!  uh, I mean that in a nice way
> western ma


 
Did I mention, they live about an hour away from the parks? They moved that close so the grandkids could come down & visit .......... but they're not into the parks! Guess who comes down instead!


----------



## MadgeatMU

Checking in from Northborough, by way of Shrewsbury for the first half of my life and Wisconsin for the second half


----------



## OKW Lover

Don't know how I missed this tread.  I'm in Plymouth - born & raised.


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

*We're in Norton.  I grew up in West Roxbury and DH grew up in Dedham.*



disneyobessed said:


> Webster!!
> Home of Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg and YES I can say it!



We camp & attend concerts quite often at Indian Ranch. We can say it too...and have taught it to a couple of the singers from Nashville that play there.


----------



## kstgelais4

s35keith said:


> Southwick here!  and no, its not where the zoo is.


We live in Millville ON the same road as Southwicks zoo. 



Mommy Of 3 said:


> I grew up in Framingham, but now live in Bellingham


 DH grew up in Bellingham. His family still lives there!


----------



## Hailey1302

Northampton....


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Hailey1302 said:


> Northampton....



I grew up in Springfield (I moved here to WA  as an adult), and I went to college in Holyoke. I  had lots of friends in the Northampton, Easthampton area and I still have family in Springfield and Belchertown. I really miss Western WA, especially the beautiful Fall season there.


----------



## LaughingSphinx

Hiya from Watertown!


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Hey hey from Gloucester!


----------



## BDL

LaughingSphinx said:


> Hiya from Watertown!



Me too.  I'm a frequent patron of John Brewer's


----------



## 407-W-DISNEY

North shore here!


----------



## CozumelDisneyFan

But now live waaaayyyy south of the Castle in Cozumel, Mexico


----------



## justakrazymom

Way over here in Pittsfield!


----------



## LaughingSphinx

BDL said:


> Me too.  I'm a frequent patron of John Brewer's



That is a tasty place, but lately DH and I are addicted to Wonder Cafe. Un-greasy Chinese food? Who'da thunk it possible?


----------



## goofystitchfan

We have lived in Saugus for the past 15 years. I grew up in Malden and DH grew up in Everett.


----------



## DVCJones

Hi from Peabody!!!!!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

elaine and the boys said:


> Barnstable (Cape Cod)!  Mine is a sand castle!



Another Disser down here playing in the dunes of the Cape.  Grew up in Yarmouth, South Hadley for middle school, Dennis for high school and now happy in Hyannis - well happy enough, we all know where I'd REALLY like to be!


----------



## BDL

LaughingSphinx said:


> That is a tasty place, but lately DH and I are addicted to Wonder Cafe. Un-greasy Chinese food? Who'da thunk it possible?



My sister is the same way.  But for me, Chinese food has to be greasy, fried and doused with MSG.  That's why you can't beat the Tiki Inn.  Especially when even their small orders weigh 9 lbs.


----------



## Auntie L.

Originally from the Boston area - now in Hopedale (close to Southwick Zoo!) - and dreaming of Florida all the time (esp in 20 degree weather!)  My brother and nephew are down at the World now (sigh...)


----------



## rimommy

Rumford RI, I can throw a rock to Seekonk Ma.....Does this count?


----------



## mishl20901

Salem here!


----------



## brenbrady

Hi from South Boston


----------



## elleinad16

Hello from Beverly!!!


----------



## cricket12960

Hello from West Bridgewater! I grew up in Dorchester. DH grew up in Weymouth. Heading back for April vacation.....


----------



## mzozzietj

cricket12960 said:


> Hello from West Bridgewater! I grew up in Dorchester. DH grew up in Weymouth. Heading back for April vacation.....



Hey there, we're down in Middleboro and I work in Bridgewater.  I grew up in Rockland... all close, lol

We're heading back in February and again in October


----------



## dilligaf212

mzozzietj said:


> Hey there, we're down in Middleboro and I work in Bridgewater.  I grew up in Rockland... all close, lol
> 
> We're heading back in February and again in October



I also live in Middleboro it's a small world


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

I grew up in Townsend(hi Pepperell neighbors!  ), went to high school in Acton, most of my friends are  from Littleton and Westford, but I'm going to school at UMass Dartmouth! (spent a summer working in Amherst, too!)


----------



## mzozzietj

dilligaf212 said:


> I also live in Middleboro it's a small world



Wow, it is, Hiya Neighbor!


----------



## amylynne01

Terk-1 said:


> *Hello from North Central Mass!!*





MMrules said:


> Ashburnham...way to far from the real castle





tiggerplus5 said:


> So close...we live in Gardner.



We're all neighbors. I live in Winchendon. It was absolutely perfect weather last week in FL - 1000x better than the snow we just got.


----------



## mabelcat

Uxbridge, but dream of moving to florida one day
Liz


----------



## southie_chick

cricket12960 said:


> Hello from West Bridgewater! I grew up in Dorchester. DH grew up in Weymouth. Heading back for April vacation.....



Guess we used to be neighbors! 

(For all you "not from the neighborhood", O.F.D. means originally from Dorchester!)


----------



## Glampire31

Hello all, I am from Arlington, MA which is not very far from Boston, MA...... I am so sick of all this snow I am seriously thinking of moving to Florida    I am going to Florida in April and again in June for my friend's wedding.... I can't wait


----------



## eemmie1

from Easthampton!


----------



## BDL

Bump!


----------



## melmar136

amylynne01 said:


> We're all neighbors. I live in Winchendon. It was absolutely perfect weather last week in FL - 1000x better than the snow we just got.



not too far from you...we're in Barre


----------



## melmar136

amylynne01 said:


> We're all neighbors. I live in Winchendon. It was absolutely perfect weather last week in FL - 1000x better than the snow we just got.



not too far from you...we're in Barre


----------



## shine87

westfield here!!


----------



## MickeyMom82

Hello from Wakefield but dreaming of Disney!  183 days and counting!


----------



## katml14

Hi from the South Shore  But soon to be Disney - 33 days!


----------



## shine87

kamik86 said:


> I'm from North Adams (Berkshires for those of you from the Central and Eastern parts of the state, which besides the one from Deerfield seems to be all of you.)



not me! (westfield) whoo hoo western ma!! they should move all of western ma and disney next to eachother some how lol


----------



## tigger813

shine87 said:


> westfield here!!



1992 graduate of WSC!!!


----------



## amoggio816

Hey All!

MousEasthamptoner here  

Just moved to Southampton, Lived in belchertown before easthampton and Texas, England and Germany before that.


----------



## ogguls22

Peabody here.


----------



## NickNElliesMom

Springfield here!


----------



## goofy4tink

Central Mass...Westborough!!


----------



## darthspud

Chelmsford !


----------



## sturdy26

Norton here. Will be at POP May 13th - 21st


----------



## pagano12111

Seekonk, MA - Heading to WDW in 2 1/2 weeks!!! Yay


----------



## NewsiesGoil

tigger813 said:


> 1992 graduate of WSC!!!



Hey, that's WSU now! Not sure how I feel about that (2007 graduate)...


----------



## RI Disney Fan

I live in Rhode Island and work in Norwood.


----------



## sheilaf

Assonet here!


----------



## FireflyJar

deleted


----------



## Deedeesis

Methuen by way of Revere


----------



## fitzpa

I'm Methuen too


----------



## dpmfloyd

work in boston during the day, live in medford at night.


----------



## goofystitchfan

Saugus here


----------



## kelticknott

Hi everyone,
Winthrop is home for us.


----------



## Lost boy

Ludlow here, waiting for spring.


----------



## sue Z

Born Raised and still living in the City Of Presidents aka Quincy!!!

with many family/friends in the Pioneer Valley (Hamp, East Hamp, Hatfield)not too mention shelburne falls west Hawley


----------



## wallyb

Work and live right in Boston.


----------



## tperkins71

Does it count that I am a baystater in heart still.  Currently in MD but lived in Melrose!




Scrooge McDuck fan said:


> Hello baystaters!!! where is your castle?


----------



## MomlvsGoofy

Hi from Everett!


----------



## michelleiada

Raised in Wilmington but now live in Tyngsboro for last 17 years.


----------



## BDL

I know it's a little late, but...

*HOW ABOUT THEM BRUINS?!?!?!?!*


----------



## 73justme

Live in Boston, work in Newton and leaving 11/3 - 11/7 Universal then on to happiest place 11/7 - 11/13 CBR can't wait.


----------



## DVCKev

Born & bred in Charlestown (I'm a Townie lol) and currently reside in Stoughton MA.


----------



## 407-W-DISNEY

bdl said:


> i know it's a little late, but...
> 
> *how about them bruins?!?!?!?!*



yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Never too late...the celebration continues!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fitzpa

BDL said:


> I know it's a little late, but...
> 
> *HOW ABOUT THEM BRUINS?!?!?!?!*



It's never too late <3 the Bruins!


----------



## goofystitchfan

BDL said:


> I know it's a little late, but...
> 
> *HOW ABOUT THEM BRUINS?!?!?!?!*




Agree with ya! And as everyone already said..... never too late or too often!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

DVCKev said:


> Born & bred in Charlestown (I'm a Townie lol) and *currently reside in Stoughton MA*.



  
  
 

IKEA!!!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I'm from Somerville and we are supposed to get an IKEA too!  Though we've been supposed to have it for ten years now.  I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Josiewalton

Hi from Abington!


----------



## mlittig

Hi from Pepperell   I can't believe there are two other DISer's from Pepperell


----------



## tigger813

mlittig said:


> Hi from Pepperell   I can't believe there are two other DISer's from Pepperell



We're in Littleton!!!! Great group in this area!


----------



## jimpossible87

Im from Salem Ma...would love to meet all of you


----------



## Plaid Sheep

Hidey-ho from Milford!


----------



## "the Disney fund"

I moved to SC in the summer of 1999    I miss you guys


----------



## pluto2417

Shrewsbury!!! Would love to meet some fellow Diser's.


----------



## kat3668

B[/SIZE said:
			
		

> w it's a little late, but...
> 
> *HOW ABOUT THEM BRUINS?!?!?!?!*



:::





OOOOHHHHH YAAA!!!!! Love me some Bruins Guys!!!


----------



## andylcq

Littleton


----------



## tigger813

andylcq said:


> Littleton



Hey neighbor! We are also in Littleton!

We live off of Goldsmith! Great to see another local! We'll have to do a DisMeet!!


----------



## bellanotte10

Greetings from the Metro North Black hole. My lovely town is not considered North Shore, nor is it Metro Boston. My favorite was the map that literally left it blank. North Reading, and everything north was "North Shore" and blue, Wakefield and Stoneham and everything south was red and "Metro Boston". We poor people were left white..... never laughed so hard in my life. 

Now for the guessing game. Where do i live


----------



## vickalamode

Plaid Sheep said:


> Hidey-ho from Milford!



Medway here! Whoo


----------



## FanOfDonald

Long time lurker, first time poster, from Newburyport...


----------



## goofy4tink

bellanotte10 said:


> Greetings from the Metro North Black hole. My lovely town is not considered North Shore, nor is it Metro Boston. My favorite was the map that literally left it blank. North Reading, and everything north was "North Shore" and blue, Wakefield and Stoneham and everything south was red and "Metro Boston". We poor people were left white..... never laughed so hard in my life.
> 
> Now for the guessing game. Where do i live


Wilmington???


----------



## bellanotte10

very close! My phone's GPS  thinks I live there. because I live near the border between my town and Wilmington.


----------



## vickalamode

kstgelais4 said:


> We live in Millville ON the same road as Southwicks zoo.
> 
> DH grew up in Bellingham. His family still lives there!



Weird to see someone on here from Millville! I grew up in Blackstone.


----------



## Corinne

bellanotte10 said:


> Greetings from the Metro North Black hole. My lovely town is not considered North Shore, nor is it Metro Boston. My favorite was the map that literally left it blank. North Reading, and everything north was "North Shore" and blue, Wakefield and Stoneham and everything south was red and "Metro Boston". We poor people were left white..... never laughed so hard in my life.
> 
> Now for the guessing game. Where do i live



Tewksbury? I doubt Reading or Burlington.


----------



## bellanotte10

haha it is Reading. thats funny.


----------



## sb127

I live in Blackstone!  I don't post very often but read the boards  everyday.


----------



## babygirlamg

Im from the Berkshires!!!


----------



## dopey30

fall river mass here


----------



## tinka-belle

North Reading here.  I remember when I grew up in Medford that this was the "north country".  Seems anything beyond Stoneham my parents considered an expedition!


----------



## "the Disney fund"

Born in Brockton, grew up in sandwich Ma.


----------



## Dis-sibs

I was born in Stoughton, grew up on the Cape, lived in Barnstable after marriage and had three kids...  My DH grew up in Norwell.  Now we live in SC but we miss MA...  The only good thing is that our drive to Disney is much shorter!!!


----------



## DisneyDame27

Born in Lenox & living in Oxford but always wishing I was in Florida - especially after this past winter!


----------



## BonnieJean925

Used to carry mail in Swampscott!!!! love that town!


----------



## DisneyMike78

bellanotte10 said:


> very close! My phone's GPS  thinks I live there. because I live near the border between my town and Wilmington.



That is funny, because my phone does the same. I'm in Tewksbury and my yard actually borders Wilmington.


----------



## KorieDWnut

We are in the new Bedford area


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

Costumesaremylife said:


> I'm from Somerville and we are supposed to get an IKEA too!  Though we've been supposed to have it for ten years now.  I still have my fingers crossed.



I am from the North Shore right near you. We went by the Ikea site yesterday and still nothing.   It will make a mess especially with the Christmas Tree there also.


----------



## Bella the Ball 360

Okay all you Northshore People(well mostly Reading, Stoneham, Melrose, Malden, Winchester etc) it would be great if you could go to Trader Joe's Website and tell them you want a location in Redstone Shopping center where Ames and Shaws used to be.  I really think that is a great location much better and easier to get to than the one on route one.   I already wrote to them and have my fingers crossed. I know you all know where I am talking about.  Seriously, isn't that a great location for a TJ's?


----------



## Mrs K

Josiewalton said:


> Hi from Abington!



I'm from Abington too!


----------



## mejkjj97

Mrs K said:


> I'm from Abington too!



Hi neighbors!

Were are from Weymouth!


----------



## dogodisney

Although I am now living in Georgia, I was born and raised in Worcester.


----------



## jupers

Bella the Ball 360 said:


> I am from the North Shore right near you. We went by the Ikea site yesterday and still nothing.   It will make a mess especially with the Christmas Tree there also.



Just found this thread. I'm from the North Shore too.


----------



## pinkerbell

any other western Mass dis'ers feel the earth move under their feet too!  
:


----------



## jillymom8

We're from Fall River. Heading to mouse 10-6-11


----------



## BonnieJean925

Peabody in the house!!! 
Work for the USPS in North Reading, formerly worked in Swampscott, grew up in Lynn, and went to Endicott College, LOL


----------



## cmesq61

Bella the Ball 360 said:


> Okay all you Northshore People(well mostly Reading, Stoneham, Melrose, Malden, Winchester etc) it would be great if you could go to Trader Joe's Website and tell them you want a location in Redstone Shopping center where Ames and Shaws used to be.  I really think that is a great location much better and easier to get to than the one on route one.   I already wrote to them and have my fingers crossed. I know you all know where I am talking about.  Seriously, isn't that a great location for a TJ's?


Redstone definately needs some help!


----------



## tinkandme

Saugus


----------



## bellanotte10

I think theres a chinese restaurant going into one of the empty slots, but to this day I will never figure out why CVS had to move out and why LA fitness built a whole new building instead of using what was there. 

As for a trader joes.... that would be AMAZING


----------



## Corinne

bellanotte10 said:


> I think theres a chinese restaurant going into one of the empty slots, but to this day I will never figure out why CVS had to move out and why LA fitness built a whole new building instead of using what was there.
> 
> As for a trader joes.... that would be AMAZING



Trader Joes would be a nice addition~I would actually love a Christmas Tree Shop, I hate Route 1 and the one at Assembly Square skeeves me. lol


----------



## DjdBrit

Weymouth here


----------



## Disneyelf10

Bella the Ball 360 said:


> Okay all you Northshore People(well mostly Reading, Stoneham, Melrose, Malden, Winchester etc) it would be great if you could go to Trader Joe's Website and tell them you want a location in Redstone Shopping center where Ames and Shaws used to be.  I really think that is a great location much better and easier to get to than the one on route one.   I already wrote to them and have my fingers crossed. I know you all know where I am talking about.  Seriously, isn't that a great location for a TJ's?





cmesq61 said:


> Redstone definately needs some help!





Corinne said:


> Trader Joes would be a nice addition~I would actually love a Christmas Tree Shop, I hate Route 1 and the one at Assembly Square skeeves me. lol



Hi, I live in Lynn, work in Stoneham and Redstone needs some more stores- it would be great to have a Trader Joe's or Christmas Tree go there- a lunch time shopping trip!!  I love TJ and agree, the one on Rt1 is a pain to get out of w/ rush hour traffic.


----------



## Deesknee

mejkjj97 said:


> Hi neighbors!
> 
> Were are from Weymouth!



I worked in South Weymouth for many years.  good chance we have met.... that is if you purchased alcohol from the large liquor store in that town.


----------



## GoofyTatDad

Checking in from the tiny town of Douglas!!


----------



## jimpossible87

Just throwing myself onto all the Mass posts and hoping to meet some people locally. Im from Salem,Ma myself been on the boardsa few years but never very active...working on correcting that


----------



## disneygirl66

Hi All..New Bedford here


----------



## hardlabor

Marshfield/ Marshvegas


----------



## disneyobessed

GoofyTatDad said:


> Checking in from the tiny town of Douglas!!



Hey neighbor!  WEbster!!!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

jillymom8 said:


> We're from Fall River. Heading to mouse 10-6-11



hello neighbor I'm from Somerset


----------



## stace978

Wilmington here!


----------



## sweetmisery474

Somerset


----------



## jupers

Hope all my North Shore peeps are dry!


----------



## vickalamode

disneygirl66 said:


> Hi All..New Bedford here



HI NEIGHBOR! Fall River here...just moved here from the Metro West.


----------



## vickalamode

jillymom8 said:


> We're from Fall River. Heading to mouse 10-6-11




Fall River here too! Have fun on your trip TOMORROW! We leave the 26th....can't wait to get away from this town for a week LOL


----------



## vickalamode

sb127 said:


> I live in Blackstone!  I don't post very often but read the boards  everyday.



I lived in Blackstone for the first 16 years of my life! I've been living in Medway and Fall River the last 6 years 


I just realized I posted in this thread 5 times in a row, too...LOL


----------



## BDL

BUMP!  (from Watertown)


----------



## jmpellet

Fall River also!!  Well Somerset.


----------



## Mariep26

Hi! Just saw this.. I live in East Walpole!


----------



## megveg

Late to the party, but Im hereee!  Natick is where I'm from, right between Worcester and Boston


----------



## lovebeingmummy

Hello from Scotland


----------



## princesshope1982

quincy here!!


----------



## richard39

Mommy Of 3 said:
			
		

> I grew up in Framingham, but now live in Bellingham



I'm in bellingham as well father of 3 but not with the above 



_Posted from  Disney  Forums Reader  for  Android_


----------



## pxm1980

Father of 2 girls that love Disney from Danvers


----------



## KYfriedPanda

Lowell here!


----------



## richard39

Mommy Of 3 said:


> I grew up in Framingham, but now live in Bellingham


8

i live in bellingham as well and am a father of 3 as well, different kids the one above posted(just to be clear) lol i cant ait to go back to Disney in May


----------



## jakeybake

Winthrop in the house!


----------



## Suger Mag

I am a Western Massole .... we live in Deerfield.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

I live in Townsend.  I am an annual passholder as my best friend lives in Florida so I get to go fairly often. 

My daughter goes to college in Florida where she is a Disney College Campus Rep and has done the college program twice so I've gotten some great discounts over the last couple of years.


----------



## GoofyMB

Grew up in Littleton and now live in Natick.


----------



## TrulyMadlyDisney

Vineyard Haven (Tisbury)
Going to Disney in Sept!!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Vineyard Haven (Tisbury)
> Going to Disney in Sept!!



 Hi neighbor across the Sound!  I am in Mashpee - and ALSO going in September  - what are your dates?!


----------



## twc1272

West Springfield !


----------



## TSWJan78

I am from Lunenburg but now live in Everett...  Spend most of my time in the Waltham/Watertown area though.

We are having a big DIS meet in September in Springfield... you should all come.. it will be a blast!!


----------



## LifeIsDis

I am from Barre, which probably no one has ever even heard of.



TSWJan78 said:


> We are having a big DIS meet in September in Springfield... you should all come.. it will be a blast!!


I am planning on coming with my mom. I can't wait for it!


----------



## TSWJan78

LifeIsDis said:
			
		

> I am from Barre, which probably no one has ever even heard of.
> 
> I am planning on coming with my mom. I can't wait for it!



I grew up in Templeton so I know where Barre is!!!

So happy you are coming to our meet!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## deltadawn7799

Hey There,  we are from Weymouth, between Boston and Cape Cod.  We have 2 boys, 11 and 13 and one girl, 9.  We are going again in August, our 6th visit.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## 407-W-DISNEY

TSWJan78 said:
			
		

> I am from Lunenburg but now live in Everett...  Spend most of my time in the Waltham/Watertown area though.
> 
> We are having a big DIS meet in September in Springfield... you should all come.. it will be a blast!!



Hi! The Springfield meet sounds great!!! Is there a "thread" on it, giving us the details?????


----------



## pinkerbell

LifeIsDis said:


> I am from Barre, which probably no one has ever even heard of.
> 
> 
> I am planning on coming with my mom. I can't wait for it!



wow, my bff is from Baree, I too am from Agawam, like the op.. ok  he is DH  

So excited to see about the  GKTW dismeet in spfld which is one town over from us.  I too would love more info on it and will be checking it out.  
peace
pinkerbell


----------



## Scrooge McDuck fan

..


----------



## TSWJan78

Here is the thread.  You can also click on the link in my signature for more info or PM me
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2912287

Hope to see many of you there!!


----------



## ktm62

Marlborough, going in October


----------



## EDuke98080

LifeIsDis said:


> I am from Barre, which probably no one has ever even heard of.
> 
> 
> I am planning on coming with my mom. I can't wait for it!



I have good friends who live in Barre! I am in Palmer


----------



## pinkerbell

TSWJan78 said:


> Here is the thread.  You can also click on the link in my signature for more info or PM me
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2912287
> 
> Hope to see many of you there!!



Thanks


----------



## MadgeatMU

ktm62 said:


> Marlborough, going in October



 Hi from next door, in Northborough...also going in October!


----------



## TSWJan78

So new incentive! Anyone signing up for our New England DIS meet prior to August 15th will receive 10 Door Prize raffle tickets and a chance to win 2 tickets to Cirque du Soleil La Nouba tickets!! CLICK HERE


----------



## Ksweets656

Hi, I'm from Dorchester.  We are going in November with our two sons and my 15 y/o brother.


----------



## Kare56bear

I am from Holyoke Massachusetts.  I am going to Disney the end of august. It will be with my parents, grandma, my hubby and our friend.  It is our friends first time there and he is 33.

Have fun


----------



## Kare56bear

disneyobessed said:
			
		

> Webster!!
> Home of Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg and YES I can say it!





My husband and I go fishing up there all the time


----------



## Kez250

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Vineyard Haven (Tisbury)
> Going to Disney in Sept!!



Well hello, didn't expect to see any MVY Disers here - we live in Chilmark - taking my son for 3 days in November


----------



## Lermy

Hi!  I'm from Framingham.  We're planning our first trip as a family.  My son will be just under 2.  I haven't been back to Disney since I ran the half-marathon 2007.  

I previously worked at Fort Wilderness front desk and Hollywood and Vine through the college program back in the summers of 95 and 96.

Can't wait to get back!


----------



## pinkerbell

Kare56bear said:


> I am from Holyoke Massachusetts.  I am going to Disney the end of august. It will be with my parents, grandma, my hubby and our friend.  It is our friends first time there and he is 33.
> 
> Have fun



Howdy neighbor, Agawam here, will you be going to the New England Dis meet metioned previulsy in this thread?


----------



## snuggly duckling

Born and raised in Westfield. Lived in tiny little Hanson before we moved down here to Philly. I miss Mass!!


----------



## mzozzietj

deltadawn7799 said:


> Hey There,  we are from Weymouth, between Boston and Cape Cod.  We have 2 boys, 11 and 13 and one girl, 9.  We are going again in August, our 6th visit.  Can't wait!!!



Hi there, we're down in Middleboro but I grew up in Rockland so I was right next door 

We're not heading down again until December but we can't wait!


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

Home of the Patriots here.  Going Aug/Sept


----------



## michelleiada

stace978 said:
			
		

> Wilmington here!



I'm originally from Wilmington!  Live in Tyngsboro now though.


----------



## Figee17

originally from sterling, now on the worcester/west boylston line




_Posted from DISboards.com  App for  Android_


----------



## KevGuy

Originally from Charlestown, now living in Stoughton.


----------



## Scrooge McDuck fan

Hello,original poster here!! just sending my post a belated happy 2nd birthday wish!!!!


----------



## mymickeyfans

I grew up my entire life on the Vineyard (Vineyard Haven), but now living with my husband and kids in Milford.....I know, call me crazy for being the only one in my family to move off the island 

me
DH
DS(7.5yrs)
DD(3yrs)


----------



## pinkerbell

TSWJan78 said:


> Here is the thread.  You can also click on the link in my signature for more info or PM me
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2912287
> 
> Hope to see many of you there!!



we are signed up! hope to see many of the other MASS dis'ers there.  So lucky to have this so close!


----------



## TSWJan78

Hi Everyone,

This is the last day to sign up with the bonus of 10 Door prize raffle tickets and a chance to win La Nouba Tickets for the New England DIS meet!!

We have over 100 people signed up for brunch & LIVE PODCAST RECORDING plus over 50 for the Welcome Dinner so we hope you decide to come!!

This will be a great place to talk Disney with friends!!

SIGN UP NOW!!


----------



## Belle74

Malden here though I grew up in Melrose...


----------



## TSWJan78

Just making sure you all know about the upcoming New England DIS meet.  Here is a link to the thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3078852


----------



## DisneyWorld4Ever

Hello from East Bridgewater!!!


----------



## tigger813

Hey MA Disers,

Are any of you coming to the 3rd annual NE DisMeet for Give Kids the World June 28-30 in Leominster/Lunenburg and Fitchburg?

Go to http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3078852 for details and the link to the event!

I am part of the planning committee and we would love to have you all join us for a fun and exciting weekend of Monsters University, bbq, pizza party, silent auction, trivia, door prizes and the highlight of the weekend a LIVE podcast by the DISUnplugged Team!!!!

Hope you can join us!!!!

TTFN 
Tracey


----------



## GoofyMB

I am planning to be there. Not sure yet which events I can definitely make so I bought the whole weekend. Hopefully I can be there for it all.


----------



## Lreip

Hello from Springfield. Traveling to WDW in August and then the Disney Dream.


----------



## BDL

Hi guys.  Need your help.  Us Bruins fans are getting vastly outnumbered on the STANLEY CUP thread.  If you want to help out or are a hockey fan, come on over and check in.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

BDL said:


> Hi guys.  Need your help.  Us Bruins fans are getting vastly outnumbered on the STANLEY CUP thread.  If you want to help out or are a hockey fan, come on over and check in.



Will do!!!! 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## KGDisney

Hi everybody!!!! Anyone here from the south shore????


----------



## erikamacelroy

Leominster, MA diser here!  Didn't know there was a MA thread...pretty cool!!!


----------



## Patricia F

Hello from Somerville!


----------



## PrincessJulia25

Brand new to the site!! But Weymouth here! AKA South Shore


----------



## KGDisney

PrincessJulia25 said:


> Brand new to the site!! But Weymouth here! AKA South Shore



No way!!! I'm from Rockland!!!!! Small world!  

Hi everybody! Hoping we don't get hit too hard with this next snow storm!  Anybody planning any upcoming trips to keep your mind off of this crazy winter?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

KGDisney said:


> No way!!! I'm from Rockland!!!!! Small world!   Hi everybody! Hoping we don't get hit too hard with this next snow storm!  Anybody planning any upcoming trips to keep your mind off of this crazy winter?



We are leaving in 3 weeks. I t can't come soon enough!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Kinziepoohsmom

North Shore for me - Newburyport


----------



## erikamacelroy

KGDisney said:


> No way!!! I'm from Rockland!!!!! Small world!
> 
> Hi everybody! Hoping we don't get hit too hard with this next snow storm!  Anybody planning any upcoming trips to keep your mind off of this crazy winter?



I'm so sick of snow!!! My next trip isn't till October....super excited for it but that means it will be winter again...which means more SNOW!


----------



## MinnieEsq

Hello from Boston! We've got a trip coming up in early May. Very excited to have some guaranteed warmth to look forward to, since who knows what the weather will be like around here ...


----------



## KGDisney

erikamacelroy said:


> I'm so sick of snow!!! My next trip isn't till October....super excited for it but that means it will be winter again...which means more SNOW!



I've never been in October but I've heard it's a great time to go! Will you be attending Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party?


----------



## Lil Figment

Hi MinnieESQ, I am from Cambridge. My name is Lydia.


----------



## erikamacelroy

KGDisney said:


> I've never been in October but I've heard it's a great time to go! Will you be attending Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party?



Fingers crossed for somewhat lower crowds in Oct. Yes, we will be attending MNSSHP! I'm so excited! Its tough coming up the costume ideas.


----------



## kitkat4622

Hi I am from Brockton, my name is Kitty, going in October for the very first time


----------



## sarasmom97

Born in Peabody, lived in Lunenburg, Phillipston, Hubbardston and Fitchburg, before moving to Arizona 15 years ago!


----------



## carlabellaxox

Revere here!!


----------



## scm200

Ashland here....3 miles east of the Boston Marathon starting line...


----------



## Kenreidski

From Whitman, we're heading to the Wilderness Resort in 5 days 
Hopefully we will run into some MA residents while we're there.


----------

